

Tell HN: Opportunities for Cloud Computing Startups (Bay Area) - kqr2
http://www.meetup.com/cloudcomputing/calendar/10018011/?a=cr1p_grp

======
SwellJoe
Oddly enough, my landlord is one of the organizers of this event.

